# Funny and Odd Signs



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so here is just a some that I have seen. There was one but I can't find it from a park that said something like, not to throw cigarettes butts in water because the fish were trying to quit.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you like! Here are a few more.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Too funny!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my..... :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to say I think my favorite is the dog one!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol I love the church one and the mountain lion one!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

oh if you liked that how about this. Cracked me up!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy Smokes!
:ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok I am guessing it is ok to put a little church humor here as well. If not let me know and it can be removed. I remember bloopers being told to us and have included some below. When younger (during high school) one lady in the church was priceless. She would grab my arm and push the music button (it was a mickey mouse watch) when the preacher would go over the normally time. She would always look so sweet and innocent! But everyone knew if they heard "it's a small world after all" She was ready to go! (I finally stopped wearing it and she had no idea what to do then!).


Church Bulletin Bloopers

Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles, and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children.

The outreach committee has enlisted 25 visitors to make calls on people who are not afflicted with any church.

The audience is asked to remain seated until the end of the recession.

Low Self-Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 to 8:30 p.m. Please use the back door.

Ushers will eat latecomers.

For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs.

The pastor will preach his farewell message, after which the choir will sing, "Break Forth Into Joy."

Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our church and community.

The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the church basement on Friday at 7 p.m. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.

Potluck supper: prayer and medication to follow.

Pastor is on vacation. Massages can be given to church secretary.

· “Ladies, don’t forget the rummage sale. It’s a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Don’t forget your husbands.”

· "The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water.' The sermon tonight: 'Searching for Jesus."

· The peacemaking meeting scheduled for today has been canceled due to conflict.

·This afternoon there will be a meeting in the south and north ends of the church. Children will be baptized at both ends.

·Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance.


I think my favorites are the rummage sale and the Jesus walked on water/searching for Jesus ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: Love the debate.... :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol those are so great


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

not church not signs... but still rather amusing in a punny sort of way...



I changed my i Pod name to Titanic. It's syncing now.


When chemists die, they barium.

Jokes about German sausage are the wurst.

A soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.

I know a guy who's addicted to brake fluid. He says he can stop any time.

How does Moses make his tea? Hebrews it.

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went. Than it dawned on me.

This girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore.

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity . I can't put it down.

I did a theatrical performance about puns. It was a play on words.

They told me I had type A blood, but it was a Type- O.

A dyslexic man walks into a bra.

Why were the Indians here first? They had reservations.

Class trip to the Coca-Cola factory. I hope there's no pop quiz.

Energizer battery arrested. Charged with battery.

I didn't like my beard at first. Then it gre w on me.

How do you make holy water? Boil the hell out of it!

Did you hear about the cross eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils?

What does a clock do when it's hungry? It goes back four seconds.

I wondered why the baseball was getting bigger. Then it hit me!

Broken pencils are poi ntless.

I tried to catch some fog. I mist.

What do you call a dinosaur with a extensive vocabulary? A thesaurus.

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool .

I used to be a banker, but then I lost interest.

I dropped out of communism class because of lousy Marx.

I got a job at a bakery because I kneaded dough.

Haunted French pancakes give me the crepes.

Velcro - what a rip off!

Cartoonist found dead in home. Details are sketchy.

Venison for dinner? Oh deer!

Earthquake in Was hington obviously government's fault.

I used to think I was indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Priceless! 

The one that stuck with me was "I changed my i Pod name to Titanic. It's syncing now."

:ROFL: :laugh: :slapfloor:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:laugh: Some of these really tickled me! BTW, if you look closely at the church-sign argument, you'll see it's photoshopped: the pictures are identical, the only thing different is the words and some of them are cropped.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww I wondered if it was but still thought it was funny. Didn't know if it was or not. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumb:


----------

